# 30.8 pivotalstange? oder passt auch 30.9?



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (7. April 2009)

ich kauf mir den kink pivotal sattel, allerdings brauch ich eine 30.8mm sattelstange. ist natürlich für ein mtb

mc neil hat eine sattelstütze mit 30.9mm durchmesser, würde ich den auch reinquetschen können? oder weiß jemand auch eine pivotal sattelstange, die direkt 30.8mm durchmesser hat?
ist für mein p2 cromo


----------



## Trailst4R (7. April 2009)

also reinquetschen wird nicht klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (7. April 2009)

Theoretisch nicht, aber wenn du die Farbe der Stütze entfernst oder das Sitzrohr ausreibst, dürfte das passen.


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (7. April 2009)

okay, ich probiers einfach mal...  ich find mit einer 27.2 sattelstütze und adapter sieht die stütze dann zu dünn im rahmen aus


----------



## Trailst4R (7. April 2009)

ich glaub ja immer noch, das 0,1mm in so nem fall viel sind.
zur not lässt dir die stütze von irgend nem metallbetrieb runterdrehn auf das richtige maß.


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (7. April 2009)

joa hab gerade bei peoplestore bestellt..
die sattelstange kürz ich sowieso auf 3cm
und da kann ich ruhig ne runde pfeilen/schmörgeln


----------



## RISE (8. April 2009)

Das Gewicht einer 3cm langen und abgeschmirgelten Pivotalstange dürfte ja fast schon in den Minusbereich gehen.


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (8. April 2009)

naja mit meinem schweren rahmen (p2 cromo) muss ich auch an anderen parts ganzschön am gewicht sparen


----------



## praTTler (22. April 2009)

Hat Specialized nicht standard-mäßig 30,9?

zumindest hat mein M4 Rahmen und mein Fuse ne 30,9 Stütze

Gruß - TT


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (22. April 2009)

weiß nicht, auf der sattelstange steht 30.8mm 
könnte ja auch sein, dass die da eine dünnere reingetan haben?


----------



## Hertener (22. April 2009)

Mhm, vielleicht hat das Sattelrohr einen Innendurchmesser von 30,9 und die Sattelstütze einen äußeren Durchmesser von 30,8?
Würde zumindest Sinn machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

